
Theres a Campaign to Rename the Software “RuboCop” Because “Cop” Is Offensive - TerracottaEggs
https://github.com/rubocop-hq/rubocop/issues/8091
======
cmdshiftf4
It seems that, as a rule, modern open source communities devolve into an utter
shitshow. Well done to the voices of reason, thumb voters and the maintainer
for handling this appropriately.

~~~
Aaronstotle
Yes, I find it incredible that seeing a word like "cop" makes someone
uncomfortable/unable to do their job. Reading the rest of the replies made me
feel like I was crazy one. (thankfully the thumb votes show that most people
disagree) I know these people mean well, but I view these people as bullies
disguised as allies.

~~~
chilukrn
Also, for all the "projection" they talk of, they are projecting US-centric
views on to the wider world innit? Not many countries have cops carrying
military grade guns/tanks and randomly shooting...

~~~
cmdshiftf4
>they are projecting US-centric views on to the wider world innit?

Projecting, maybe, but at the same time the last few weeks have shown there's
a not insignificant amount of people in other Western countries who are
addicted to American culture, latched closely to the teat, who are all too
eager to have American issues imported into their own societies.

------
bryal
Why are you bringing this up again? It happened over a week ago, and afaik,
things are all settled now. Are you looking to spark light to the flaming
again? Please stop with the needless provocations.

~~~
pmdulaney
The point -- for me, anyway -- isn't what some piece of software happens to be
named. You all can call it what you like. The point is that the prevailing
mindset in the US today has devolved to the point that people actually reason
in this fashion. And that is hardly settled now.

------
criddell
Here's a link to a blog post detailing the thinking of Bozhidar Batsov,
RuboCop's author:

[https://metaredux.com/posts/2020/06/08/the-rubocop-name-
dram...](https://metaredux.com/posts/2020/06/08/the-rubocop-name-drama-
redux.html)

------
shuntress
Can we take a moment to appreciate that the movie this project is named after
is about the harm done to society by an out-of-control overly militarized
police force?

------
mrlonglong
You couldn't make this up!

------
renewiltord
Thing is resolved: use rbhint if you care, do whatever you want if you don’t
care

------
clamprecht
Call it RoboPig, after the filthy animal.

~~~
BotanyIsFun
Pigs are highly intelligent and sympathetic creatures. I'm told that they're
more intelligent than dolphins. Please do not malign them, and please consider
not eating them.

~~~
clamprecht
It was a Pulp Fiction reference. A dog's got personality.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA_Tl1kvlQU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA_Tl1kvlQU)

